# Is it POSSIBLE to lose 4 grams of gold (24k) out of 100g when melted?



## Caro (May 27, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

Hope you're all good and enjoying your weekend. Is it possible to lose 4 gram of gold out of 100g pure gold (24k biscuit) when melted? I bought 100 g of pure gold and had it melted in front of my eyes and after melting, it weighed 96.1 gram and the goldsmith who melted it, told me it's normal to lose that amount of gold. Is he/she telling the truth? Is there something I need to know? And how to I recover that 4 gram of lost gold or should i negotiate for a better price?

Is it possible to avoid to lose that much gold? Any tips would be helpful? 

Thank you all,

Regards,

Caro


----------



## anachronism (May 27, 2017)

If you actually had 100g of pure gold and you melt it then no you cannot lose 4g of gold. Then again there are other variables such as flux retention (if used) to take into consideration. 

I regularly melt 120g at a time from powder and end up with 120g for gold. Funny that.

I'd ask how was it melted? What system? What flux? How much flux?


----------



## Palladium (May 27, 2017)

How was it melted and in what?


----------



## Lino1406 (May 28, 2017)

The biscuit bears a name - try another name.
Try another goldsmith


----------



## youngling (Mar 11, 2018)

4gm loss on 100gm is outrageous , that too 24k .you have been bamboozled my friend. either stuck in the crucible or gone with the flux. somethings definitely not right


----------

